# Texas Chainsaw Massacre hacks into Doctor Who DVD



## Clark Kent (Jan 26, 2007)

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre hacks into Doctor Who DVD
By Silent Bob - Fri, 26 Jan 2007 18:11:02 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Fans settling down to enjoy a _Doctor Who_ US rental DVD were treated to scenes from _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning_, UK tabloid The Sun reports.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/01...ho_chainsawed/


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2007)

lol i heard about that.....i could imagine that now....

''mummy mummy what is that man with the chainsaw trying to do to the darlek!!''


----------

